# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  JDBC DB2 9.0 Batch Execution

## chzbryn

What would cause the error "VARIABLE <UNKNOWN>" unaccessible and/or unavailable when using executeBatch on a prepared statement?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

----------

